# Blood of the Clans



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi folks

Not science fiction but hey we're in lockdown so as I see it (though moderators may disagree) anything of interest, is of interest.









						BBC One - Blood of the Clans
					

Neil Oliver presents a series telling the tale of Scotland’s 17th-century civil war.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




BBC one series - Neil Oliver does a fantastic job of bringing the history to life.

Enjoy


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 28, 2020)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Not science fiction but


It could always inspire a person to write some fantasy. I understand that much of the inspiration for GOT came from the Wars of the Roses. Maybe this would have been better in the history section?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 28, 2020)

@Foxbat 

We have a history section?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 28, 2020)

Hopefully this link will work




__





						History
					

Discussion area for news and topics relating to all aspects of history and prehistory, especially those that might be of particular interest for both fantasy and historical fiction writers.




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## Dave (Oct 28, 2020)

I'll move it.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 31, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> It could always inspire a person to write some fantasy. I understand that much of the inspiration for GOT came from the Wars of the Roses. Maybe this would have been better in the history section?



It wouldn't surprise me if the Red Wedding was inspired by the Glencoe Massacre, and the Scottish tradition of safe shelter once  a guest has been given sustenance.


Btw it was a brilliant mini-series, and this was much to do with the fantastic presentation. Neil Oliver obviously loves the subject material and revelled in his Scottishness. I wonder which clan he is related to?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Btw it was a brilliant mini-series, and this was much to do with the fantastic presentation. Neil Oliver obviously loves the subject material and revelled in his Scottishness. I wonder which clan he is related to?


He’s written a book on the history of Scotland and his passion for the subject shines through there too. It’s well worth a read


----------



## svalbard (Dec 19, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the Red Wedding was inspired by the Glencoe Massacre, and the Scottish tradition of safe shelter once  a guest has been given sustenance.
> 
> 
> Btw it was a brilliant mini-series, and this was much to do with the fantastic presentation. Neil Oliver obviously loves the subject material and revelled in his Scottishness. I wonder which clan he is related to?



The Red Wedding drew it's inspiration from The Black Dinner an infamous event in Scottish history. It is well worth looking up.


----------

